# When do papillon puppy ears start standing up?



## Catdancer (Apr 11, 2012)

We got our new papillon puppy, Dexter, last Friday. He is almost 9 weeks old and his ears are down, phalene. I know that some stay down and some stabd up. At what age do their ears stand up? Do I need to give him extra calcium to help them stand. Maybe a spoonful of cottage cheese once a day?

Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

What did his breeder say?

Post a pic, and we may be able to tell you if the ears look too thick to stand or if they might come up later. Most papillion pups' ears seem to stand early on, maybe 6-7 weeks, but I have met a couple whose ears didn't stand until they were five months old.


----------



## Catdancer (Apr 11, 2012)

I left a message for his breeder to call me back. So, I'm still waiting. I have pics on my cell phone, but I cant get them to the forum. I was really hoping that his ears would be up. Do you know of anything that we can do to help his ears up?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

No. I've seen breeders that taped the ears, but that just resulted in half-up and half-down ears, which is not correct (ears are supposed to be either erect or completely down). The breeder didn't say anything about this when you bought the pup? Most good breeders are able to tell which pups will end up phalenes and which will be papillons.


----------



## Catdancer (Apr 11, 2012)

I have a strong feeling that I did not pick a good breeder. After reading some of the stuff that I've found about breeders, something was up with this lady. I asked to see Dexter's parents and she said no, that she didnt let anyone into her kennels. I didnt ask to go into her kennels, I asked to see the parents, she still wouldnt let me see them. And she said nothing about his ears. He is my first dog since I was a kid. I know someone with a champion Pap and I fell in love with him years ago. And decided that once I owned my own home (I have always lived in apts. and recently bought a house) I would look for a pap for our family as a pet. I wasnt looking for a show dog so when I found this breeder I overlooked a couple of things. And I probaby shouldnt have. I didnt even get to see Dexter's littermates. She brought him to me and that was it. 

Oh, I just remembered. I do have a pic of him. In the pic he is only 6 weeks old. It is him and his sister. He is the puppy on the right with the white stripe in the center of his head. This was the ad that his breeder posted. The date on the is wrong, so I printed the pic and took it with me to meet the puppy, it is definately my little Dexter. His littermate looks bigger in he picture and that is more like what he looks like now, at about 8 1/2 weeks. His ears looks exactly like his littermate's in the picture.


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Catdancer said:


> I have a strong feeling that I did not pick a good breeder. After reading some of the stuff that I've found about breeders, something was up with this lady. I asked to see Dexter's parents and she said no, that she didnt let anyone into her kennels. I didnt ask to go into her kennels, I asked to see the parents, she still wouldnt let me see them. And she said nothing about his ears. He is my first dog since I was a kid. I know someone with a champion Pap and I fell in love with him years ago. And decided that once I owned my own home (I have always lived in apts. and recently bought a house) I would look for a pap for our family as a pet. I wasnt looking for a show dog so when I found this breeder I overlooked a couple of things. And I probaby shouldnt have. I didnt even get to see Dexter's littermates. She brought him to me and that was it.
> 
> Oh, I just remembered. I do have a pic of him. In the pic he is only 6 weeks old. It is him and his sister. He is the puppy on the right with the white stripe in the center of his head.


She didnt let you see the parents? That already would raise red flags to me. 
Did she give you any references or didnt cross your mind ( i understand how excited you must of been so questions like those dont always get asked  ) 
I think your might of found yourself a BYB.


----------



## Catdancer (Apr 11, 2012)

By BYB, you mean back yard breeder? I think you are right. I dont have alot of experience with breeders. But I used to petsit about 10 years ago and the Pap breeder that I mentioned above had an amazing set up and would let just about anyone see her dogs, you just couldnt touch the smaller pups. She was very proud of her champions. She bred Italians Greyhounds as well. I kind of expected something like her set up, so I was a little shocked. And yes, excited. As soon as I saw my little Dexter I wanted him!! lol


----------



## Catdancer (Apr 11, 2012)

I also wanted to ask, should we start walking our Pap puppy? I've had a harness and leash on him a couple of times and he looks at me, like "are you nuts?". So, what is the best way to leash train? And isnt 9 weeks too young to go for walks?


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

You can start walking your puppy around your own yard but don't take him anyplace there has been any dogs until he has had all his shots. He should have already had one and needs two more. If you do take him out, you can carry him, just don't put him down where other dogs may have been as he could get sick. It is good to get him out to see other people, traffic, etc. so just carry him for now, he probably is not very heavy. A cute puppy whether his ears go up or not.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Bernard's ears took their time going up and we were not sure which ear set he would end up with. By the time he was about 6 weeks old though they had started going up then back down. He had one up and one down for a long time, but by 5 months (when we got him) they were completely upright. His ear leather is still a lot thinner than the other 4 paps so that when his ears get wet, they fold over and lie down. This isn't correct but there are paps that do just have weaker leather. Phalenes should have drop ears but still very thick ear leather.

If you have a phalene, I would not try taping them. I doubt it will do any good and most pap people just let the ears do as they please generally. If they haven't even tried going up by now, I'd suspect they may never go up.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

I was actually wondering this with an 8 week old pap that was just sold at a pet store here (I know the breeder it came from is one of those 1000+ dogs Kansas breeders, which is why I was wondering about the ears, because her puppies are definitely not show quality.)


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Rescued said:


> I was actually wondering this with an 8 week old pap that was just sold at a pet store here (I know the breeder it came from is one of those 1000+ dogs Kansas breeders, which is why I was wondering about the ears, because her puppies are definitely not show quality.)
> 
> http://www.petpadpets.com/4-10_Papillon-3.jpg[IMG/][/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Paejo (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Catdancer!
Interesting to see your puppy picture from the breeder!!!! Because I am looking for a papillon and I think I've stumbled into the same "breeder". From your picture and the one she sent me, it looks like the same background, not to mention the puppies. She also won't respond to my requests to see puppies parents! She says she will deliver the puppy to our area, we're in MB and it looks like she's in SK. I thought it was odd that she wasn't advertising closer to home, red flag for me.


----------



## Catdancer (Apr 11, 2012)

Paejo said:


> Hi Catdancer!
> Interesting to see your puppy picture from the breeder!!!! Because I am looking for a papillon and I think I've stumbled into the same "breeder". From your picture and the one she sent me, it looks like the same background, not to mention the puppies. She also won't respond to my requests to see puppies parents! She says she will deliver the puppy to our area, we're in MB and it looks like she's in SK. I thought it was odd that she wasn't advertising closer to home, red flag for me.


The breeder that I got Dexter from is in Stuarts Draft, VA. I went to her house and saw him. But she brought him up to me from the kennels in her basement. I also called her to ask about Dexter's ears and she has never called me back. I would definately be very wary. It is Dexter on the right hand side in that picture. He's unmistakable with his little white "skunk" stripe and some other markings that are easily comparable. The other puppy is a female, his littermate, that was also for sale when I went to see Dexter. 

And just a side note...Dexter's ears started standing yesterday!!!! WOOHOO!!! lol You can see from the attached pic that they are standing now. According to our vet he is 10 weeks now.



I cant get my pics to post. I will keep trying.


----------



## sweetie (9 mo ago)

Catdancer said:


> I have a strong feeling that I did not pick a good breeder. After reading some of the stuff that I've found about breeders, something was up with this lady. I asked to see Dexter's parents and she said no, that she didnt let anyone into her kennels. I didnt ask to go into her kennels, I asked to see the parents, she still wouldnt let me see them. And she said nothing about his ears. He is my first dog since I was a kid. I know someone with a champion Pap and I fell in love with him years ago. And decided that once I owned my own home (I have always lived in apts. and recently bought a house) I would look for a pap for our family as a pet. I wasnt looking for a show dog so when I found this breeder I overlooked a couple of things. And I probaby shouldnt have. I didnt even get to see Dexter's littermates. She brought him to me and that was it.
> 
> Oh, I just remembered. I do have a pic of him. In the pic he is only 6 weeks old. It is him and his sister. He is the puppy on the right with the white stripe in the center of his head. This was the ad that his breeder posted. The date on the is wrong, so I printed the pic and took it with me to meet the puppy, it is definately my little Dexter. His littermate looks bigger in he picture and that is more like what he looks like now, at about 8 1/2 weeks. His ears looks exactly like his littermate's in the picture.


hi just look at the lovely pictures but sorry to tell you they r not fully papillion their feet is to chunky and they have spots on their legs.they r mix with spaniel.


----------



## sweetie (9 mo ago)

hi just look at the lovely pictures but sorry to tell you they r not fully papillion their feet is to chunky and they have spots on their legs.they r mix with spaniel.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This thread is a decade old and the original poster is no longer active on the forum. I'm closing this thread to further replies, but feel free to start your own thread or join in any of our current discussions.


----------

